
NASA has released thousands of photos from the Apollo Misson - chirau
https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive
======
geuis
As noted by a commenter on reddit, this was not released by NASA. The archives
were always available, but it took an independent guy Kipp Teague to go
through and digitize them.

Comment:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/44gm12/so_nasa_got_si...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/44gm12/so_nasa_got_sick_of_all_that_conspiracy_thing_and/czq6ld0)

Kipp Teague:
[https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/kipp.html](https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/kipp.html)

------
PedroBatista
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/214974911...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/21497491149/)

;)

